# Autocross seatbelt/Harness



## SWGOAT (Nov 9, 2010)

What are people using for sea tbelts for autocross events with 05 GTO's? I have seen a Corbeau 3 point harness using the two front factory mount points and the rear child seat mount point for the harness tail strap, is this the set up, I really would rather not install a harness bar as they are so expensive for the GTO. Any ideas, what are people using? Thanks


----------



## LS2 MN6 (Jul 14, 2010)

I've got a CG Lock on my stock belt. Works OK.


----------

